

Ask HN: What are some problems you have that you'd like people to solve? - jjets718

I'm learning how to code in rails, and am getting ready to release my first web application. After I'm finished with my first web app, I'll be looking to create new applications, and I'm interested in hearing about problems people have that would they would be willing to pay for solutions  that are valuable. Please let me know your thoughts!
======
raikia
Unfortunately, that's the million dollar question. All start-ups try to ask
the same thing to launch a product that is actually needed.

Most people these days don't know what they want or need through an online
application. The difficulty of online applications is you have to make the
person realize how useful an application is, and why they should continue to
use it.

I don't really have any ideas for you, sorry. If I did, I'd have made them a
long time ago :-/

~~~
jjets718
No worries, and thanks for your comment! I'm hoping that a couple of people
will respond with ideas!

------
romain_g
"What people would be willing to use" seems like a more fertile approach. Open
your eyes and spot repetitive, boring task that one has to deal with on a
regular basis !

If you have users, everything else with follow. Good luck !

